# Biete viele alte PC Games Hefte



## Sir-John-Babcock (25. August 2016)

Hallo.
Da ich Platzt im Schrank brauche, muss/will ich mich von meiner Pc Games Sammlung trennen. Die Sammlung ist ziemlich umfangreich, da ich früh angefangen habe Pc Games zu kaufen. Das erste Heft ist Ausgabe 8/1998. Von da an habe ich alle Hefte bis Ende 2015 gekauft. Müssten also über 200 Hefte sein. Wenn ihr Interesse daran habt, dann meldet euch einfach mit einem Preisvorschlag und einer Idee, wie es günstig zu versenden ist


----------



## PcJuenger (26. August 2016)

Ich will dir nicht die Laune verhageln, aber ich glaube kaum, dass du die Dinger noch verkauft bekommst.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (26. August 2016)

Keine Sorge, ich bin nicht wirklich davon ausgegangen, dass ich sie auf jeden Fall verkaufen kann. Dachte mir aber, dass es nicht schaden kann es trotzdem zu versuchen. Eventuell findet sich noch ein Sammler der später angefangen hat und Interesse an älteren Ausgaben hat


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2016)

Ich will Dich nicht beleidigen. Interessieren würden mich diese Hefte (falls die jeweiligen Heft-CD/Vollversionen noch dabei sind) schon. Allerdings würde ich für das Paket maximal 40 EUR + Versand bezahlen. Wäre vermutlich nochmal 10 EUR Versand (wegen Gewicht).


----------



## Lukecheater (26. August 2016)

Wieso Beleidigung? Das ist das mit Abstand beste Angebot das ich für PCGames Ausgaben gesehen hab^^


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2016)

Naja der Neupreis lag erheblich höher.


----------



## Lukecheater (26. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja der Neupreis lag erheblich höher.






Jo, aber man kann sich schon glücklich schätzen wenn man die Dinger kostenlos weg bekommt. Hab auch schon mal versucht meine zu verkaufen und bin eines besseren belehrt worden...


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (26. August 2016)

Also 40 euro ist für mich definitiv keine Beleidigung. Das ist ein sehr gutes Angebot. Die Heft- CDs sind aber leider nicht mehr da. Beim Versand kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen, wieviel das kosten wird, weil ich es nicht gewogen habe. Wenn du alle haben willst könnte es aber mehr als 10 werden, da das ein ganz schönes Gewicht hat. Wenn du trotz fehlender CDs noch Interesse hast, könnte ich es auch nochmal abwiegen.


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2016)

Schade. Ohne CD ist es für mich uninteressant. Sorry.


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. August 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Jo, aber man kann sich schon glücklich schätzen wenn man die Dinger kostenlos weg bekommt. Hab auch schon mal versucht meine zu verkaufen und bin eines besseren belehrt worden...


Ich hab damals meine ganzen Hefte wie PcGames und Gamestar und Pc Welt etc zum Altpapier gebracht . Weil es dort nach Gewicht geht gab es wenn ich mich richtig erinnere bissel was über 20 € dafür. Besser als sie kostenlos zu entsorgen war das allemal.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (29. August 2016)

Wie viel Gewicht war es denn? Habe mal etwas im Internet gesucht und man kann das in der Tat verkaufen, allerdings gibt es für 100 kg weniger als 10 Euro. War das bei dir so viel? Oder ist die Qulität des Papiers anders und deswegen gab es mehr?


----------



## PcJuenger (29. August 2016)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass du auch einen guten Kurs erwischen musst, da der schwankt.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (29. August 2016)

Bei mir gibt's in der Nähe leider keine Möglichkeit es zu verkaufen. Muss ich wohl doch zum Altpapiercontainer. Ganze 71,5 Kilo. Mit 10 Euro Versand wären wir nie hingekommen


----------



## PcJuenger (29. August 2016)

Bevor du's weghaust, kannst du ja auch versuchen, die Hefte per Ebay Kleinanzeigen oder Ähnlichem los zu werden, halt für Selbstabholer. Vielleicht findet sich dort ja jemand, der dich erlöst ^^


----------

